# Live axel or trans-axel?



## texasgrand (May 18, 2008)

Live axel or transaxle? My brother and I are going to build a couple of ultra light EV’s The prototype will be a two seat roadster weighing 1050 pounds curb weight plus batteries. The design will allow for (24) 6 volt batteries until something better comes along. The battery box will be over the rear axel. That’s about 1500 pounds of batteries. We are interested in range right now. The question is:

Go with direct drive over an axel 4:1 or 5:1ratio rated for 2000 pounds or is there a trans-axle with gears that will carry the weight?

Don't hesitiate to comment.

Were in the Dallas area if anyone is interested in joining us. Three plus cars with some help building them might work.


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I was talking with someone on this forum about converting one of these latest "dune buggy" type cars... I would look into the ATV markets, or maybe an old bug transaxle... If you want any speed, you are going to want some type of gearing system.


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

check out http://www.minibuggy.net it's a forum for dune buggies powered by motorcycle engines. I think this will be about the same size as youre looking for


James


----------

